# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Бухгалтерии >  Не могу установить 1с:розница 8 Базовая

## Nov53rus

Всем привет помогите не знаю что не так , купил 1С: Розница 8. Базовая версия, зарегал ее на портале ИТС, затем скачал конфигурацию Снимок.jpg , скачал тут на сайте платформу 8.3https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....l=1#post533956 установил платформу 8.3, затем создал папку под шаблоны конфигураций, ту да указал путь платформы Снимок2.jpg, установил сам шаблон в эту же папку, захожу в платформу , выбираю создание информационной базы из шаблона, а там пусто Снимок4.jpg, а у автора видео на ютубе там появляется шаблон розница, хотя я делаю все один в один, что не так ХЕЛП, спасибо !

----------


## Fltr

> Всем привет помогите не знаю что не так , купил 1С: Розница 8. Базовая версия, зарегал ее на портале ИТС, затем скачал конфигурацию Снимок.jpg , скачал тут на сайте платформу 8.3https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....l=1#post533956 установил платформу 8.3, затем создал папку под шаблоны конфигураций, ту да указал путь платформы Снимок2.jpg, установил сам шаблон в эту же папку, захожу в платформу , выбираю создание информационной базы из шаблона, а там пусто Снимок4.jpg, а у автора видео на ютубе там появляется шаблон розница, хотя я делаю все один в один, что не так ХЕЛП, спасибо !


Вы с портала скачали полный дистрибутив конфигурации или только ее обновление? Чтобы появились шаблоны нужен полный дистрибутив.

----------


## Nov53rus

> Вы с портала скачали полный дистрибутив конфигурации или только ее обновление? Чтобы появились шаблоны нужен полный дистрибутив.


Подскажите, а какое имя у полного дистрибутива, спасибо. ?

----------


## Online_Z

> Подскажите, а какое имя у полного дистрибутива, спасибо. ?


Полный дистрибутив на портале так и отмечается "Полный дистрибутив", но можете не искать, т.к. для Розницы полных дистрибутивов конфигурации на портале не выкладывается, только обновления.
Файл обновления имеет вид: "RetailBase_2_2_11_30_updsetup.exe"
По логике файл полного дистрибутива должен тогда называться: "RetailBase_2_2_11_30_setup.exe", но на сайте такого файла нет.

----------


## Nov53rus

> Полный дистрибутив на портале так и отмечается "Полный дистрибутив", но можете не искать, т.к. для Розницы полных дистрибутивов конфигурации на портале не выкладывается, только обновления.
> Файл обновления имеет вид: "RetailBase_2_2_11_30_updsetup.exe"
> По логике файл полного дистрибутива должен тогда называться: "RetailBase_2_2_11_30_setup.exe", но на сайте такого файла нет.


Подскажите тогда люди добрые, гдя взять тогда дистрибутив для розницы 1с , если версию которую я купил там диск, а сидирома у меня нет, скиньте ссылочку где скачать , буду очень признателен, спасибо.

----------


## Online_Z

> Подскажите тогда люди добрые, гдя взять тогда дистрибутив для розницы 1с , если версию которую я купил там диск, а сидирома у меня нет, скиньте ссылочку где скачать , буду очень признателен, спасибо.


Если нет привода, то нужно было покупать электронную поставку 1С:Розницы, а не в коробке с диском + электронная поставка по прайсу у 1с стоит дешевле коробки.
Если нужно легально, то полный дистрибутив можно запросить в техподдержке 1С или у франчей, но франчи не обязаны высылать бесплатно, а техподдержка без.проблем высылает.
а так должен быть в разделе Полезные ссылки - Конфигурации для России.

----------


## Nov53rus

> Если нет привода, то нужно было покупать электронную поставку 1С:Розницы, а не в коробке с диском + электронная поставка по прайсу у 1с стоит дешевле коробки.
> Если нужно легально, то полный дистрибутив можно запросить в техподдержке 1С или у франчей, но франчи не обязаны высылать бесплатно, а техподдержка без.проблем высылает.
> а так должен быть в разделе Полезные ссылки - Конфигурации для России.


Все нормально, выслали, поставил платформу, поставил конфигурацию, вошел в розницу, один только вопрос я так и не понял, я знаю что всего дается 3 пин кода, где посмотреть информацию, сколько их у меня осталось или сколько я их уже использовал, спсибо .

----------


## Fltr

> Все нормально, выслали, поставил платформу, поставил конфигурацию, вошел в розницу, один только вопрос я так и не понял, я знаю что всего дается 3 пин кода, где посмотреть информацию, сколько их у меня осталось или сколько я их уже использовал, спсибо .


У базовой версии 1 пин-код, но использовать его можно три раза. Подробнее о лицензиях
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/808181/

----------

Nov53rus (22.03.2019)

----------


## Online_Z

> я знаю что всего дается 3 пин кода, где посмотреть информацию, сколько их у меня осталось или сколько я их уже использовал


Верно ответили - в базовой версии только один пин-код, который можно использовать три раза.
Посмотреть, сколько раз пин использовался и сколько осталось самому нигде нельзя, только запрашивать на lic@1c.ru.

----------

Nov53rus (22.03.2019)

----------


## Nov53rus

> Верно ответили - в базовой версии только один пин-код, который можно использовать три раза.
> Посмотреть, сколько раз пин использовался и сколько осталось самому нигде нельзя, только запрашивать на lic@1c.ru.


Спасибо всем кто подсказывает, хоть чуть чуть начал понимать, как работает эта "кухня". Правда не нашел еще на один не менее важный вопрос, слетит ли пин код, если вдруг мне понадобится переустановить ОС, или он все таки привязывается к железу, все говорят по разному, ясно сказать никто не может ответ.

----------


## Fltr

> Верно ответили - в базовой версии только один пин-код, который можно использовать три раза.
> Посмотреть, сколько раз пин использовался и сколько осталось самому нигде нельзя, только запрашивать на lic@1c.ru.


вообще-то есть Утилита ring 
https://its.1c.ru/db/v838doc#bookmark:adm:TI000000674
Но сам ей не пользовался.

----------


## Fltr

> Спасибо всем кто подсказывает, хоть чуть чуть начал понимать, как работает эта "кухня". Правда не нашел еще на один не менее важный вопрос, слетит ли пин код, если вдруг мне понадобится переустановить ОС, или он все таки привязывается к железу, все говорят по разному, ясно сказать никто не может ответ.


В ссылке, которую я вам давал http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/808181/ в обсуждении есть подробное описание, когда утрачивается лицензия (в том числе при ряде изменений ОС)

----------


## Online_Z

> вообще-то есть Утилита ring 
> https://its.1c.ru/db/v838doc#bookmark:adm:TI000000674
> Но сам ей не пользовался.


Утилита есть, но у ТС 1С:Розница БАЗОВОЙ версии - ring с базовыми лицензиями работать не умеет

----------


## Online_Z

> Спасибо всем кто подсказывает, хоть чуть чуть начал понимать, как работает эта "кухня". Правда не нашел еще на один не менее важный вопрос, слетит ли пин код, если вдруг мне понадобится переустановить ОС, или он все таки привязывается к железу, все говорят по разному, ясно сказать никто не может ответ.


Лицензия 1С привязывается к параметрам ПК (материнка, проц, диски, размер ОЗУ, Mac, BIOS)
Лицензии ПРОФ кроме железа еще привязываются к версии, серийнику и дате установки Windows, а вот у базовых версий привязки к ОС нет. Если переустановили только ОС и железо не менялось, то можете написать в центр лицензирования и вам добавят еще одну попытку в счетчике. В теории для базовой версии можно скопировать файл лицензии + pfl файл и если железо осталось то же, то должно взлететь, но на практике не проверял.

----------

